# American Television and Sports in Canada?



## kfahr (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi,

Are there any cable providers who offer packages with American sports and American TV shows? We are originally from Texas, and have always used DirecTV. Have moved from TX to MI and then from MI to NJ. We have always been able to pay extra for NFL and college football and baseball packages, so that we could watch our teams play. 

We would also be able to keep up with many of our American TV shows, if possible. Does this work, in Canada? Thanks for any info!


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

There is a company, see website AMTTG.CA. I think this can satisfy your TV needs. I never used them myself but you can check it out. Note that the cable companies in Canada carry the major US networks (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, CNN, etc) and you can get packages with the major cable networks too as well as lots of sports cable networks. The major cable companies in Canada are Rogers, Bell, Shaw and a few other regional players.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kfahr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there any cable providers who offer packages with American sports and American TV shows? We are originally from Texas, and have always used DirecTV. Have moved from TX to MI and then from MI to NJ. We have always been able to pay extra for NFL and college football and baseball packages, so that we could watch our teams play.
> 
> We would also be able to keep up with many of our American TV shows, if possible. Does this work, in Canada? Thanks for any info!



There are lots of American channels up here and Canadian channels also broadcast American shows. You will get the local news on whichever American channels are broadcast by your cable provider (ones from border states) but you will not get any local Texas channels.


----------



## blackscholes (Jan 19, 2014)

You will be able to get most shows except those from HBO and FX.
Concerning sports, You will get the Primetime NFL games for that particular week(TNF,SNF,MNF).CBS and Fox also have games but they usually broadcast regional games.For example, CBS streams all the Bills games.
You will get most big time NCAA football games,baseball games. If you are into NBA or College Hoops(except for March Madness) it will be harder to see games, but its not impossible.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

blackscholes said:


> You will be able to get most shows except those from HBO and FX.
> Concerning sports, You will get the Primetime NFL games for that particular week(TNF,SNF,MNF).CBS and Fox also have games but they usually broadcast regional games.For example, CBS streams all the Bills games.
> You will get most big time NCAA football games,baseball games. If you are into NBA or College Hoops(except for March Madness) it will be harder to see games, but its not impossible.



A lot of shows from HBO and FX are broadcast in Canada.


----------



## kfahr (Jan 14, 2014)

colchar said:


> There are lots of American channels up here and Canadian channels also broadcast American shows. You will get the local news on whichever American channels are broadcast by your cable provider (ones from border states) but you will not get any local Texas channels.


Thanks, but I think you might have misunderstood me! I'm not expecting Texas channels (haven't lived there in over 7 years now), just wondering if there are any cable companies who offer American channels like ESPN, Fox Sports, etc. Also, if they offer American football and college football packages. I know Canada has ESPN, but my husband said it is mainly hockey. Which makes sense, since it is the national sport! Just not our favorite sport. Maybe we will learn to love hockey - you never know!


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

blackscholes said:


> You will be able to get most shows except those from HBO and FX.



Both of these are available in Canada from various service providers - at a price


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kfahr said:


> Thanks, but I think you might have misunderstood me! I'm not expecting Texas channels (haven't lived there in over 7 years now), just wondering if there are any cable companies who offer American channels like ESPN, Fox Sports, etc.


No, so far as I am aware those are not available here.




> Also, if they offer American football and college football packages.


Cable companies offer an NFL package but not a college football package. There are tons of college games shown on the US networks that are carried here though.





> I know Canada has ESPN


No we don't.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

colchar said:


> No, so far as I am aware those are not available here. Cable companies offer an NFL package but not a college football package. There are tons of college games shown on the US networks that are carried here though. No we don't.


I work for shaw cable in British Columbia and we have fox espn hbo (Canada) and I get channels and new from Detroit TV at least. Shaw and I am sure others also offer nfl packs that show all games available on tv and to stream on tablets. Apart from smaller sports and very Local teams you should not have a problem.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

DavidHudson said:


> I work for shaw cable in British Columbia and we have fox espn hbo (Canada) and I get channels and new from Detroit TV at least. Shaw and I am sure others also offer nfl packs that show all games available on tv and to stream on tablets. Apart from smaller sports and very Local teams you should not have a problem.



I used to work for a cable/internet provider here in Ontario and channels like ESPN were not available. The only one that is available is ESPN Classic Canada, which is not the same thing as ESPN. And I just checked the Shaw Cable website for the channels available in Vancouver and the only ESPN listed is ESPN Classic Canada - regular ESPN is not available. Fox Sports is not available either. Here is the link:

Shaw Television â€” Find the complete list of channels in your area -



I also mentioned the NFL package which should be available from every provider.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

colchar said:


> I used to work for a cable/internet provider here in Ontario and channels like ESPN were not available. The only one that is available is ESPN Classic Canada, which is not the same thing as ESPN. And I just checked the Shaw Cable website for the channels available in Vancouver and the only ESPN listed is ESPN Classic Canada - regular ESPN is not available. Fox Sports is not available either. Here is the link: Shaw Television â€” Find the complete list of channels in your area - I also mentioned the NFL package which should be available from every provider.


Fair enough sorry for any confusion I am from the uk originally and don't know all the variations on fox and espn. I get fox and it shows sports so there you go.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

DavidHudson said:


> Fair enough sorry for any confusion I am from the uk originally and don't know all the variations on fox and espn. I get fox and it shows sports so there you go.



No problem...I saw the flags (Union Jack and Canadian) and realized that you probably weren't aware of the difference between ESPN and ESPN Classic. As for Fox showing sports, those will be local Fox affiliates rather than their national sports network (ie. TSN or Sportsnet).


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

why not look at one of the streaming boxes and avoid the cable providers altogether


----------



## kfahr (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you all! This has been very helpful, so far. We are so new to this, obviously!


----------

